# What A Dump! LOL



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I tortured Ava tonight! I made her wear pink nail polish and vintage frames. She is such a DIVA! hahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

O........M...........G!!! I freakin love these shots! CLASSSSSIC. Kangol says he thinks he is in love. He has a thing for pink nail polish and glasses. lol Awesome


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!! Tell Kangol Ava said smooches! She is going to have to come hang out with him and have a drink of whisky together she will bring the pink polish he can bring the whisky hahahaha. Thanks Lauren!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!! Tell Kangol Ava said smooches! She is going to have to come hang out with him and have a drink of whisky together she will bring the pink polish he can bring the whisky hahahaha. Thanks Lauren!











I used to paint Kangol's nails blue when he was a puppy. Sophie was such a BI and would never let me paint hers but Kangol was like my little rag doll and would let me do whatever as long as he could sit in my lap. He's still my little rag doll and doesn't protest much of anything, doesn't even wake up when I have to move his heavy butt across the bed because he is taking up all the space.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha our poor dogs! They have to put up with our wild and crazy ideas LOL @ Kangol wearing blue nail polish. OMG that's way too funny.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i luv it!!!!!! she looks great!!!! i luv that nail polish... its so bright im gonna have to get some!!!!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute pics. Ava really looks like a scholar in those glasses LOL.
Looks like the cat can't decide if she wants to bop her in the nose or not


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Luvum Harlow my cat was getting ready to pop her before she jumped off the bed and ran LOL. She will go near Ava but she won't get near Bogart because bogart messes with her.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are great! I love the one where she is sticking out her tongue lmao!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks bella for those of you who don't know these are Ava's parent's ... Her brother AKA Jr. is NJ with a friend of Marty's.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgous Girl she is  Cute Pics, lol...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww look at her! hahaha That was very "fur mommy" of you hahahaha I used to paint Helena's nails when she was a puppy, but she'd scream about it... lol She hated it when you tried to trim her nails or do anything.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww she looks so beautiful!Very classic.I'm so glad to see she's being spoiled rotton with you.Even if you are torturing her with girlie polish and glasses.lol.I'm just playing,she looks gorgeous.The pink looks great with her fur color


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMGOMG Tara I am lovin these pics, I told you on the phone, the one of her looking over her glasses is priceless, you need to frame that one.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

That's animal cruelty!!!  She is a great looking dog, my kind of dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OH GOODNESS she is flipping adorable in her diva mode!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Rock it Ava! *snap snap* Rofl


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha thats awesome


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHA!! Thank You guys I thought this was hilarious I had fun messing with her poor girl LOL AVA says Uncle Stan come rescue me from this fur mommy


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I tortured Ava tonight! I made her wear pink nail polish and vintage frames. She is such a DIVA! hahaha
> 
> :rofl: now you done and crossed the line... is she a foo foo dog or a working dog? :woof: I guess working girls need their nails done too! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! She's my working pocket toy dog HAHAHAHAHA!!! Poor thing! She sure looks like she liked being pampered though! I told her Uncle stan is going to come rescue her from her crazy fur mommy LMFAO!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Poor thing.. if she didnt look so damm cute with your glasses on Id say she does need rescued.. But she looks like she was posing for her crazy Mamma.. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can get pretty silly when I am bored !!!! Your never too old to play dress up LMFAO!!!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Sadie said:


>


"Ava you're so pretty you could be on a Christmas card!"

Haha this one just reminds me of a birthday card for an old lady or something. Soo cute!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Thank You Loke a doke LOL She does look like a lil old lady LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lookin good... Loookin good.. She just needs a rhinestone and opal collar ..  LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!! And A chinchilla harness HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so Ava called her Auntie Tye Tye earlier and told me that she wants some peace from Bogie and her crazy fur mommy, says she wantsto hang out with a normal red head, lmfaoooooooo.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA !!! Tye lol This poor girl doesn't know what normal is anymore not after this photo session. Ava said she want's to go visit Texas and get spoiled and loved on some more I told her Auntie Tye Tye will send you back with skirt's and lipstick on!! LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Tye I think I violated her on so many levels. I am going to send these pics to Marty he is going to DIE! He already knows she sleeps in my bed and that she's no longer a chain dog. Now when he sees she wears nail polish and eyeglasses I might send the old man to his grave for real LMAO!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg girl, lmfaoooooo you may be right, Marty may not know what to think, but she looks soooooo freakin cute, I would have picked purple but she looks good in pink and violated is NOT the wird, and she can come visit me ANY time  But I swear I won't send her back in skirts, maybe a bikini.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! OMG a bikini!! I swear I am going to put her in one and take pictures and post them !!! Girl I am literally dying over here. My poor Ava she's my barbie dog LOL.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I have images running thru my head of poor Ava and what you are going to do to her. But I KNOW she could ROCK a bikini and maybe a mini skirt and some awesome heels  hahahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!!! Bogart wouldn't know what to do with himself I would have to crate and rotate for real!!!!!!! LOL Ava is laying next to me now looking at the computer screen like she know's what we are talking about LOL


----------



## Orlando (Jan 4, 2010)

fine looking girl but nailpolish is ot for dogs in my opinion


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

naw.. now shes gotta paint her toes to go to weight pulls.. LOL A working girl needs her accessories... hahahahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao!!!! Hey at least I didn't paint bogarts !!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

thats crossdressing .... not so popular in the south .. hahahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmfao!!!!!!!! OMG stan you are so funny!!! I believe you would come to the south for real and take boggie back with you if I posted a pic with his nails painted !!! Dude Bogart would disown me as his mother!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

It'd be almost mandantory! LOL


----------

